# car paint cost ?



## kemp596

I'm wanting to get the front bumper of my bmw 6 series (E63) resprayed due to stone chips and also the rear quarter due to a previous repair that looks like its had a bit of filler to a small area but ended up with small blisters/bubbles in the paint ? I guess some moisture has become trapped. 
Does anyone have any idea what a front bumper front and rear quarter paint would cost roughly ? I will be getting some quotes next week but just wanted a rough ballpark figure so I know what to expect as I have no idea regarding bodyshop prices, Thanks :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Most bodyshops charge around £200 per panel all in

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sye73

FWIW, I've been quoted £1500 and £1900 to paint one side (front wing, door and rear quarter) on a 2005 Alfa Romeo. The car is in good order (ie needs only normal prep.)


----------



## bighead

sye73 said:


> FWIW, I've been quoted £1500 and £1900 to paint one side (front wing, door and rear quarter) on a 2005 Alfa Romeo. The car is in good order (ie needs only normal prep.)


for that amount you can buy all the gear to spray it yourself :lol::lol:


----------



## Gas head

I think 600 per panel is more realistic for a decent job, based on recent work I have had done.


----------



## Marc2004

I’d be expecting £500+ depending on how much prep is involved


----------



## beatty599

I got quoted £600 for my bonnet and £600 for my roof, but was offered good discount if I did both at the same time, and that gets me 100% OEM standard paintwork


----------



## Droppedit

We've a Bodyshop within our dealership.

The cost of the paint itself is getting crazy. Some colours are £100 per litre, and you can only buy a litre at a time, no smaller quantities available for smaller jobs. And thats cost to us, and before clear coats, prep, masking, consumables & labour.


----------



## Marc2004

beatty599 said:


> I got quoted £600 for my bonnet and £600 for my roof, but was offered good discount if I did both at the same time, and that gets me 100% OEM standard paintwork


Is there any such thing as OEM nowadays given the factory paint methods are different?


----------



## Kerr

Gas head said:


> I think 600 per panel is more realistic for a decent job, based on recent work I have had done.


That's closer to extorsion than realistic.


----------



## J306TD

beatty599 said:


> I got quoted £600 for my bonnet and £600 for my roof, but was offered good discount if I did both at the same time, and that gets me 100% OEM standard paintwork


That's just ridiculous. What paint and car is it?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasr

Droppedit said:


> We've a Bodyshop within our dealership.
> 
> The cost of the paint itself is getting crazy. Some colours are £100 per litre, and you can only buy a litre at a time, no smaller quantities available for smaller jobs. And thats cost to us, and before clear coats, prep, masking, consumables & labour.


Thats crazy! not sure how it works in a dealership but I get my paint (not a bodyshop btw just hobbiest) from a shop down the road, 500ml for £27-30 depending on the paint and that gets reduced 1:1 with thinners, so essentially 1 litre for that price and with that I can do at least 2 bonnets and a bumper!


----------



## bighead

Kerr said:


> That's closer to extorsion than realistic.


taking the **** more like :wall::wall:


----------



## Graeme1

Good job on a bumper I would be charging around £400. 

That’s remove bumper, prime middle section, and paint. 

I think people are forgetting how much paint (waterbadef), products, booth time, etc is. 

A good job isn’t cheap.


----------



## Andyb0127

Probably about 3-400 for the bumper then 250-300 for the quarter possiblity old repair would need completely redoing to do it correctly with possibility of blending colour into adjacent panel which will be extra. Sometimes think people find understand how much these waterbase systems actually cost and the materials then factor in cost of running a spray booth etc thus is why the prices are what they are.


----------

